# RE: Sick Chicks



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

We have been told that our Chicks have "Fowl Pox". We are treating them with the betadine, electrolyte with vitamins and minerals, duramycin-10. And we are putting down diatomeaus earth. We have been told that it is caused by mosquitoes so we treated all the ponds with mosquito pellets. Also cleaned out all the bird baths and do that daily. 
My question is,,,,,,,have you ever heard of it and if so are we doing all we can or is there something we are missing. We treated for 3 weeks and quit for 4 days only to have it flare up again. Have had to start all over again.
Thanks for any help you can give us.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Give me time to do some research. I'll have some answers tomorrow. Perhaps someone else can jump in with better answers.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Where are you located catlady? What an awful handful you have. =(


----------



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

We are in Washington State. We live on the Puget Sound and are very rural.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi. So the best thing I can suggest for you is to Goggle Fowl Pox. There are good definitions and pictures. It seems there are two forms. The diphtheria form has z very poor prognosis. Do you really think your chickens have this? Might want to call in a vet to confirm your diagnosis and give you some options. Whoever is doing your rehab work might be able to work with you through this. Good luck. I wish I could offer you more.


----------



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

The nearest Avian vet is 50 miles from me and since we are elderly with almost NO transporation that is not possible for us. I heard of a vaccine but can't seem to find anyone that has it. The feed stores don't and that is our only source of meds. And yes, it seems that this is what we have. Fowl pox. We were loaded with mosquitoes and that is what causes it. I know that there is the wet kind and the dry. Did a huge amount of research on this but can't get an exact way of treating it. I'm getting a bit desperate here. The only good thing is that they have the dry, if it was the wet we would have lost most if not all of them by now.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Okay. I have a better understanding of your needs. Let me see about vaccines and treatment options. Any interest in homeopathic treatments? I ask because they are often inexpensive.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Apparently you can ask your feed store to order the vaccine for you. Dry form, they should get better. . Young chicks can be vaccinated on day 1. Other chicks at 6-8 weeks. Great article on backyardchickens. I'll try to post link....

Www.backyardchickens-how-to-treat-your-chickens-for-avian-pox.

(sorry I'm on my phone so not able to cut and paste)

Now to look at alternative methods....


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Homeopathic Remedy for what sounds like Fowl pox: 

Vesicles - Small vesicles, or pimples about the size of a pinhead, and pearl like, will sometimes be found on the neck, comb, wattle of fowl. They hunt sunny places, droop their wings and grow lean. On the seventh day the Vesicles ripen and improvement sets in or the fowl dies. Isolate the affected ones. Nitric Acid is the best remedy; dissolve pellets in water cup a dozen or more pellets each day until cured. (nitric acid 30 c or 30 x - can get this at health food stores for humans. Small bottle with like 100 pellets is generally less than $20). 

Good luck!


----------



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

I am very much into homeopathic remedies for all animals AND humans. So I certainly will get some Nitric Acid to have on hand. Think we might be getting ahead of the pox for now though. I couldn't find a pox on any of them today but will continue our treatments we have been doing for at least another couple of weeks just to make sure it doesn't come back on us again. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Then this might interest you....


----------



## catlady6200 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just found this book on Amazon so will order it. Thanks for the information.


----------

